# Should I breed this mare?



## darkpaloma (Jun 14, 2010)

This is my mare Paloma she is healthy sane and sound 15.2 hands and 14 years old. I want to know should I breed, I am a trainer in training lol and was wondering what type of stallion to breed her too because of her long back I am only looking to get one foal out of her so this will be my first and last foaling, I have done the needed research on breeding itself such as medical costs Etc, But I just don't know what to breed her too, it will be a Quarter Horse and it wont be registered, however I would like to have something that looks good and doesn't turn out to be a lemon. Paloma is the most level headed horse I have ever had, she is smart willing and I would go as far to say completely trust worth a 3 year old could ride her all day no bad habits and as far as I can tell no hereditary defects other than the long back, please help If I decide to breed her it will be next year around June or July. So let me know show me some pics of good looking sires and I will got from there, I am on the Texas Oklahoma Border and can get sires from either state. Thanks and Have A Good One!


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

"I would like to have something that looks good and doesn't turn out to be a lemon."

If you want to be certain of a horse's conformation or soundness, buy one that's already on the ground. Imo, this mare shouldn't be bred; her conformation is less than ideal and it sounds like you should re-think why you want to breed. Unwanted Registered horses are a dime a dozen right now; Unregistered Unwanted horses stand a better chance of a one-way ticket to a packing plant than finding a good home.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Her neck doesn't tie in well with her shoulder, she's got a week hind end and her back is really long. Charis is right. If you are looking for non-lemon type of horse you would have better luck buying one. It's such a gamble when you breed. Even if you found a good stallion, you can never be certain.


----------



## darkpaloma (Jun 14, 2010)

Charis said:


> "I would like to have something that looks good and doesn't turn out to be a lemon."
> 
> If you want to be certain of a horse's conformation or soundness, buy one that's already on the ground. Imo, this mare shouldn't be bred; her conformation is less than ideal and it sounds like you should re-think why you want to breed. Unwanted Registered horses are a dime a dozen right now; Unregistered Unwanted horses stand a better chance of a one-way ticket to a packing plant than finding a good home.


I will be keeping the foal indefinitely so it will never be sold I just wanted a foal from MY mare because Paloma has done so much for me already, like I said Paloma has a great head on her (not physically lol but mentally) and I would like to have at least a part of her when she passes, I know I have a long time to go with her still, But I want to know what TYPE of stallion would be best to breed her with, this is a one time breeding never again will I do it and the foal will never be unwanted it will have a Permanent home with me Paloma and my filly Cherokee.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Couldn't really tell you which stallions, I was just answering the 'should I breed my mare' part.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I agree with PPs. You should _not_ breed this mare at all. If you feel the need to ask, then you do not have the knowledge required. If you had the knowledge to breed successfully, you would be able to see that she is not of breeding quality.


----------



## darkpaloma (Jun 14, 2010)

*Well how about this one?*

New Page 3

He is black +, he is stout + and he has great blood lines + not only that he is gorgouse + and his fee is only $600.00 BIGGER PLUS

What ya think?


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Everyone is saying you should not breed the mare.


----------



## darkpaloma (Jun 14, 2010)

Chiilaa said:


> I agree with PPs. You should _not_ breed this mare at all. If you feel the need to ask, then you do not have the knowledge required. If you had the knowledge to breed successfully, you would be able to see that she is not of breeding quality.



I am not gonna sell it and I don't need an OUTSTANDING horse I just wanna know with what stallion would I have the best chances with? This will be MY horse for it's entire life I am not eventing barrel racing or anything like that, just a good old trail horse is what I want, that's what Paloma is and she does it great, no back issues like everyone said she would have, she has foaled before with her previous owners and they use 2 of her offspring for ranch work big deal if I never show it or anything I want a piece of my Paloma


----------



## EternalSun (Mar 29, 2009)

Sorry, she just doesn't have the conformation for breeding. I think it would be in your best interest to look for a younger horse with a temperment just like hers, if that's what you're after.


----------



## darkpaloma (Jun 14, 2010)

Solon said:


> Everyone is saying you should not breed the mare.


This is not to offend, but if I did what everyone said Paloma would be in canned dog food packaging right now instead of living the good life with green pastures and enough love to implode the earth lol thanks for all the in put though.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

darkpaloma said:


> New Page 3
> 
> He is black +, he is stout + and he has great blood lines + not only that he is gorgouse + and his fee is only $600.00 BIGGER PLUS
> 
> What ya think?


I think you are not going to produce a good foal. While I am sure that she is an amazing horse, and probably your best friend, that alone is not good enough reason to bring a foal into the world. You cannot _guarantee_ that you will have the foal forever, because you can't predict the future. Anything could happen, and you would be left trying to get rid of a horse that no one wants because it is ill-bred and badly conformed.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

You shouldn't have asked "should I breed my mare' then. It may have been better to ask "what stallion would be good for my mare".

People are answering your question.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

darkpaloma said:


> This is not to offend, but if I did what everyone said Paloma would be in canned dog food packaging right now instead of living the good life with green pastures and enough love to implode the earth lol thanks for all the in put though.


Then save another from that fate rather than creating another to possibly meet it.


----------



## darkpaloma (Jun 14, 2010)

EternalSun said:


> Sorry, she just doesn't have the conformation for breeding. I think it would be in your best interest to look for a younger horse with a temperment just like hers, if that's what you're after.



What do you mean? So if the vet comes out checks her rates her and tells me I can breed I still shouldn't because I would have a less than amazing horse for myself? so if she is sane sound and safe I still shouldn't breed what is it about her conformation give me the run down of what makes her horrible and what those things can do to hurt her while she is in foal?

And also if the foal already has a perminant home with me and will never be sold what is wrong about it oh this is to everyone not just you Im not mad either i am just not seeing the bigger picture, i am not breeding for conformation yes granted I would love a beautiful horse but hey if ugly is what I get and it is as awesome as Paloma otherwise whats so wrong about it.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Your last paragraph is exactly why you should not breed at all.


----------



## darkpaloma (Jun 14, 2010)

Chiilaa said:


> Then save another from that fate rather than creating another to possibly meet it.


I am not shouting just making sure everyone sees what my intentions are!
I AM NEVER SELLING THE FOAL IT WILL NEVER SEE AN AUCTION HOUSE IT WILL NEVER KNOW ABUSE AND NO ONE WILL EVER EVER EVER TREAT IT LIKE CANNED MEAT THAT'S WHY I BOUGHT PALOMA, IT WILL BE MINE FOREVER


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

You can't guarantee that! You can't see the future, no one can. You can start out with the best of intentions, but what happens if something happens where you *have* to rehome? You can say now that you wouldn't, but things change and there is no way to tell how they will change until they do.


----------



## darkpaloma (Jun 14, 2010)

Solon said:


> Your last paragraph is exactly why you should not breed at all.


omg i have seen uglier lamer horses foal awesome looking horses **** but hey that's your opinion my horses get fed twice a day never go hungry and are never hit or beaten, they are loved and this one will be too, just talked to my friend, who breeds and has done it for 20 some odd years, turns out Paloma is conformationaly sound and she has a three bars stud who has wons some big bucks I can breed her to for free, guess there will be a little Paloma running around **** may not be by that stud although is a good deal but hey I gotta find exactly what I want again thanks for the input although it didn't help much just alot put downs really, cant say I think this forum is all that helpful good luck with you mares and foals hope they never see a meat packing plant


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

You're getting upset for a question *you* asked.


----------



## darkpaloma (Jun 14, 2010)

Chiilaa said:


> You can't guarantee that! You can't see the future, no one can. You can start out with the best of intentions, but what happens if something happens where you *have* to rehome? You can say now that you wouldn't, but things change and there is no way to tell how they will change until they do.


I am financially set for the rest of my life and there are such things as wills and all the horses go to my mother, already made for the line of work I do and there are alternate inheritors in the family with instructions to never sell, I have no children nor will I ever have any. these horses are my life my kids, and if for any reason they are ever unwanted they go to the next family member so I got there futures planned thanks for the concern though.


----------



## darkpaloma (Jun 14, 2010)

Solon said:


> You shouldn't have asked "should I breed my mare' then. It may have been better to ask "what stallion would be good for my mare".
> 
> People are answering your question.



yeah i know I meant to just leave it like it was but hit the post button with out noticing that I had left it there gonna re word it


----------



## darkpaloma (Jun 14, 2010)

Solon said:


> You're getting upset for a question *you* asked.


not upset so much as dismayed I meant to take the SHOULD I BREAD MY MARE OUT so much for that


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

You really have to be careful about what you ask, because you will get truthful answers. I can understand you wanting a piece of your horse, but that's just not a good reason to breed.


----------



## darkpaloma (Jun 14, 2010)

Solon said:


> You really have to be careful about what you ask, because you will get truthful answers. I can understand you wanting a piece of your horse, but that's just not a good reason to breed.



I give up i am gonna do it anyways so thanks again I geuss.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

I wish you the absolute best.

If you really are going to do this, I would contact local horse people. Tack stores etc. They always know of good stallions. Take the pictures with you so they can assist you picking out a good quality stallion.


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

Here's hoping the baby is sound. :\

She may not even stand up for riding after the breeding. That back looks like it might sway too much with the weight of the baby, which may make her unrideable after the birth.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I give up to. Obviously you refuse to listen to reason, and will do what you want. IMHO you are merely creating a horse for sentimental reasons - and in the process you are ignoring the needs of said horse. Nothing I say will sway you, since you are so blindly stubborn in wanting to go ahead. 

By the way - asking someone in your will to not resell a horse is not legally binding. So no, you can't guarantee it.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

My pony has beautiful conformation and stellar bloodlines, but I love her too much to risk breeding her. I would never forgive myself if something happened to her.

Plus, there's no guaranteeing that just because you love your mare, you'll get on with her foal like two peas in a pod. They can be fickle ******s, no telling what their personality OR their conformation will turn out like.

There's so many wonderful horses out there that need a home... where do they go if you just make yourself a new one?

It's your choice, just think it over slowly and carefully.


----------



## darkpaloma (Jun 14, 2010)

vivache said:


> Here's hoping the baby is sound. :\
> 
> She may not even stand up for riding after the breeding. That back looks like it might sway too much with the weight of the baby, which may make her unrideable after the birth.



Like I said she has had babies before they did hurt her then (2 years ago)
and they wont hurt her now 

Thanks though


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

She's had problems foaling?


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

That's just the thing. One more baby is a drain on her. Have you seen old broodmares with backs sunken and bellies to their pasterns? That'll be her.

And ANY mare can die in the middle of birth. Can you handle that?


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

vivache said:


> Here's hoping the baby is sound. :\
> 
> She may not even stand up for riding after the breeding.


I don't think she's _that_ bad. Yes, she is a bit oddly configured, but I don't think she looks like a cripple. Would I breed her, maybe not, however she isn't my horse and it is the owner's decision. If she wants another horse like her mare, who are we to say it is wrong? If she is sincere about keeping the foal for it's whole life, then that is way more than 99% of the folks out there who breed do! Right? And nobody can guarantee "forever." If we had to guarantee "forever" then none of us would have horses, pets, kids, etc. Because sometimes life happens. 

If she were to breed this mare with some grand illusion of starting a breeding business and making big bucks, then that would be wrong. But if it is a horse for her personal use, who are we to say otherwise? 

As far as stallions, try to find one with a short back and perhaps longer legs. 

You know what's funny, is people have this image of what a QH should be, based on what is bred today. But if you go back and look at photos of the old "foundation" horses, they do not look like the horses of today. I would venture to say a lot of them look like average backyard horses that people wouldn't even consider breeding today. And we all look back at them like they were divine or something, when in actuality, a lot of them looked similar to this mare. She sort of reminds me of an old-type Morgan too.


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

A random viewpoint of mine... totally feel free to disregard.

If you love your mare and want to prolong her life why would you want to breed her? It's dangerous even in the best of circumstances and while I'm not sure about horses in many animals it can shorten life expectancy. 

Personally I just can't ever imagine breeding my best friend who was unable to consent just so that I could have a piece of her if she died. That goes for my horse, pets and mute human friends (haha). Since sentiment seems to be guiding your decision I just thought I would play devil's advocate and offer conflicting sentimental arguments. 

Personally, if you were just looking to own / raise another horse to keep for yourself I would buy one and let someone else deal with the risk and the cost and the stress of breeding it. You can even buy foals before they are born if you want the excitement and gamble without risking your friend's health.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

trailrider - she asked 'should I breed my horse'. She's getting replies and reasons why people think she shouldn't. *She* asked.


----------



## darkpaloma (Jun 14, 2010)

Solon said:


> I wish you the absolute best.
> 
> If you really are going to do this, I would contact local horse people. Tack stores etc. They always know of good stallions. Take the pictures with you so they can assist you picking out a good quality stallion.


Thank you very much you have been really helpful unlike 1 other poster and I decided not to do it and just adopt another horse, I just was curious lol I sure did get alot of posts though good luck everyone!


----------



## darkpaloma (Jun 14, 2010)

Solon said:


> She's had problems foaling?



Never the owners said she went through each one like it was just natural


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

They wanted to help you do what is best for you horse, so they were very helpful too. Please don't disregard what they had to say, they are very knowledgeable horse people!


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

darkpaloma said:


> Like I said she has had babies before they did hurt her then (2 years ago)
> and they wont hurt her now
> 
> Thanks though


You mentioned here that they did hurt her? Did that mean the foaling caused her injuries? I was confused.


----------



## darkpaloma (Jun 14, 2010)

trailhorserider said:


> I don't think she's _that_ bad. Yes, she is a bit oddly configured, but I don't think she looks like a cripple. Would I breed her, maybe not, however she isn't my horse and it is the owner's decision. If she wants another horse like her mare, who are we to say it is wrong? If she is sincere about keeping the foal for it's whole life, then that is way more than 99% of the folks out there who breed do! Right? And nobody can guarantee "forever." If we had to guarantee "forever" then none of us would have horses, pets, kids, etc. Because sometimes life happens.
> 
> If she were to breed this mare with some grand illusion of starting a breeding business and making big bucks, then that would be wrong. But if it is a horse for her personal use, who are we to say otherwise?
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for your post you are the only one who actually understood my question, if I had a cookie I would so give it to you right now you are very kind thanks again!


----------



## darkpaloma (Jun 14, 2010)

Solon said:


> You mentioned here that they did hurt her? Did that mean the foaling caused her injuries? I was confused.



TYPO I mean did not didnt ya know my bad


----------



## darkpaloma (Jun 14, 2010)

Deerly said:


> A random viewpoint of mine... totally feel free to disregard.
> 
> If you love your mare and want to prolong her life why would you want to breed her? It's dangerous even in the best of circumstances and while I'm not sure about horses in many animals it can shorten life expectancy.
> 
> ...



I totally understand that and it makes perfect sense but I would rather breed out of love rather than making a buck off of the foal thats all and ya know breeding is natural and if she lets the stallion then i feel that she had consented my mom bred one of her mares when we were little, Lucy wanted to, they did not hold her or anything they turned her in with the stallion and let nature take it's course, and she still has Lucy and Diamond today backyard bred horses that won in a few rodeos, both palomino paint though lol thanks for the advice though I appreciate it and am considering it


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

PS. Nobody can guarantee you won't get a lemon. I bought a mare that I didn't know was pregnant when I bought her. She was. And I was thrilled because I always wanted a foal. Well, baby was born July 14th. He is currently healthy and happy except for one thing- he was born with a deformed cannon bone. Now what are the odds of that? My vet, who is an older gentleman, said he has never seen that before. So I guess in some regards I got a lemon. But life isn't perfect, and I love him anyway. And pray he will be sound for riding. But if he isn't, I will cross that bridge when I get to it. I will be responsible for him and never sell him. He will either be my riding horse, an expensive pet, or if he gets really, really crippled then I will have to have him euthanized. But I am not bailing out on him. I feel like he is my own baby (since I will never have kids either).

But anyway, there is no lemon law with foals. Whatever you get, you will have to deal with, for better or worse. You also run the risk of loosing your mare. I am very happy my mare came through the pregnancy fine, but I don't think I will ever risk breeding her myself. Because I would hate to loose her and feel it was my fault. :-(


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

darkpaloma said:


> Thank you very much you have been really helpful unlike 1 other poster and I decided not to do it and just adopt another horse, I just was curious lol I sure did get alot of posts though good luck everyone!


I am guessing I am the unhelpful poster...

I am glad you decided to adopt another horse rather than breed. There are so many unknowns in this world, and you are saving another horse that could end up goodness knows where.

I know sometimes my opinions come across a little harsh, but reality and truth often are harsh.


----------



## darkpaloma (Jun 14, 2010)

Solon said:


> trailrider - she asked 'should I breed my horse'. She's getting replies and reasons why people think she shouldn't. *She* asked.



your right and I am grateful for every answer i get and am totally not mad about it I am learning although some people need not to be rude about thats just sad


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

darkpaloma said:


> I totally understand that and it makes perfect sense but I would rather breed out of love rather than making a buck off of the foal thats all and ya know breeding is natural and if she lets the stallion then i feel that she had consented my mom bred one of her mares when we were little, Lucy wanted to, they did not hold her or anything they turned her in with the stallion and let nature take it's course, and she still has Lucy and Diamond today backyard bred horses that won in a few rodeos, both palomino paint though lol thanks for the advice though I appreciate it and am considering it


Not *quite* the same thing. Horses do not consent, ever. If you place them in the pasture with a stallion, they are not CHOOSING to breed. Their instincts tell them to breed, so they breed. It's not a conscious effort.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

darkpaloma said:


> your right and I am grateful for every answer i get and am totally not mad about it I am learning although some people need not to be rude about thats just sad


No one was rude to you. Not one person. I don't think you like what you heard. That's understandable, but nobody was rude.


----------



## darkpaloma (Jun 14, 2010)

Chiilaa said:


> I am guessing I am the unhelpful poster...
> 
> I am glad you decided to adopt another horse rather than breed. There are so many unknowns in this world, and you are saving another horse that could end up goodness knows where.
> 
> I know sometimes my opinions come across a little harsh, but reality and truth often are harsh.



I know and I am cool with it, and I know breeding is a touchy subject for any animal I was just curious hell I moved her today and when i got her to her new pasture she did that "hey im in a new place canted and was running and jumping and the pictures just dont do her justice and her back really isnt that long, it really looks normal in real life I think my camera needs adjusting or I need a new one IDK but yeah no worries


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Solon said:


> trailrider - she asked 'should I breed my horse'. She's getting replies and reasons why people think she shouldn't. *She* asked.


Sorry, I guess I missed that nuance, lol! I just felt like everyone was jumping on the "no, never, no" bandwagon.


----------



## darkpaloma (Jun 14, 2010)

Solon said:


> No one was rude to you. Not one person. I don't think you like what you heard. That's understandable, but nobody was rude.



well it is hard to tell thru typing you can always take something the wrong way and I am open to almost anything. **** thats your opinion though


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

darkpaloma said:


> Thank you so much for your post you are the only one who actually understood my question, if I had a cookie I would so give it to you right now you are very kind thanks again!


Oh! Well, thank you!


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

trailhorserider said:


> Sorry, I guess I missed that nuance, lol! I just felt like everyone was jumping on the "no, never, no" bandwagon.


Nope. Just sharing honest opinions with her.


----------



## darkpaloma (Jun 14, 2010)

vivache said:


> Not *quite* the same thing. Horses do not consent, ever. If you place them in the pasture with a stallion, they are not CHOOSING to breed. Their instincts tell them to breed, so they breed. It's not a conscious effort.


**** just like when you stick two horny teens together with no condom in a locked room for a couple of hours **** **** it's like oh well there is nothing else to do and POOF you got a baby hahaha


----------



## darkpaloma (Jun 14, 2010)

Solon said:


> Nope. Just sharing honest opinions with her.



LOTTO you hit it on the head lol


----------



## vivache (Jun 14, 2009)

You can't lump horses and people together. Whooole different chemistry there.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

I'm curious, how old are you?


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

I promise I'll take off my devil's advocate hat after this but do you think its possible to find the other babies she had? You could see who their fathers were and how they turned out if you want to look for a stud. Maybe one is even for sale and you wouldn't have to risk her health! 

At 14, having already had other babies and you love her.... really think about the risk you are putting her in and why! This really isn't even picking on you -- I'll never understand why someone would breed something they consider their pet and friend!


----------



## darkpaloma (Jun 14, 2010)

now which horse should I adopt?

Adoptable Paint/Pinto: Sparky: Petfinder

Adoptable Paint/Pinto: Toby: Petfinder

Adoptable Appaloosa: DKA Miss Lady Bug: Petfinder

going for conformation I know the first is too young but hey


----------



## lorimorgan (Sep 7, 2010)

the mare is not of breeding quality i wouldn't of ever bought her BUT if u want a piece of her i would also i would go with a stud of the same breed and size mayb a little bigger if its a quarter you breed her to look for a small head and a wide chest and round hind quarters and small feet... the breed palamino is a very good trail horse but i myself have tennessee walking horses and they have good temperments and are good trail horses and ride VERY smooth.. if you choose a tennessee walkin horse check for slightly sloped hind quarters make sure their back from withers to hip is NOT longer than their stomach line their chests are wide they have pointed ears that the tips are pointin somewhat towards each other you could also go with an appaloosa or paint and a paint should have most of the same qualities as a quarter horse
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## darkpaloma (Jun 14, 2010)

Deerly said:


> I promise I'll take off my devil's advocate hat after this but do you think its possible to find the other babies she had? You could see who their fathers were and how they turned out if you want to look for a stud. Maybe one is even for sale and you wouldn't have to risk her health!
> 
> At 14, having already had other babies and you love her.... really think about the risk you are putting her in and why! This really isn't even picking on you -- I'll never understand why someone would breed something they consider their pet and friend!



yeah the old owner had both there they were both short back lots of butt and they looked overall superb to me but they had jet deck and three bars in there line I don't remember the sires name but he had passed on sadly (OLD AGE) they had put him down due to they couldnt keep weight on him and the winter was to much he was 28 they bread Paloma to him when she was like 5 and 8 I think I decided not to breed her by the way lol


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

I don't like the foal. Toby needs some groceries and looks like he may have some other issues. The appaloosa looks nice from the pictures.

Have you trained many horses? Looks like they both have a lot of work in that area that needs to be done.


----------



## darkpaloma (Jun 14, 2010)

lorimorgan said:


> the mare is not of breeding quality i wouldn't of ever bought her
> 
> lol thats the difference between me and you period thanks for the reply though


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

You know, I think it might be neat to have the "bringing up baby" experience, so from that standpoint maybe the first colt would be nice. I love his coloring. Toby also looks like he has some real potential once he gains some weight and muscling... love that blue eye of his!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

lorimorgan said:


> the mare is not of breeding quality i wouldn't of ever bought her BUT if u want a piece of her i would also i would go with a stud of the same breed and size mayb a little bigger if its a quarter you breed her to look for a small head and a wide chest and round hind quarters and small feet... the breed palamino is a very good trail horse but i myself have tennessee walking horses and they have good temperments and are good trail horses and ride VERY smooth.. if you choose a tennessee walkin horse check for slightly sloped hind quarters make sure their back from withers to hip is NOT longer than their stomach line their chests are wide they have pointed ears that the tips are pointin somewhat towards each other you could also go with an appaloosa or paint and a paint should have most of the same qualities as a quarter horse
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That all sounds fine except I would never breed for small feet. There is no soundness/structural reason I know of to select for small feet. People breed for small feet because they think they are pretty, but for a big muscled horse like a QH, you really want nice big feet that can support the horse. One of the worst things done to the QH breed (in my personal opinion) is that they are breeding them for small bones and feet. A big horse should have big bones and feet, for soundness reasons.


----------



## darkpaloma (Jun 14, 2010)

Solon said:


> I don't like the foal. Toby needs some groceries and looks like he may have some other issues. The appaloosa looks nice from the pictures.
> 
> Have you trained many horses? Looks like they both have a lot of work in that area that needs to be done.



I trained my moms filly Diamond and am training my yearling Cherokee at the moment and she is doing fine, you couldn't even touch her a month ago she now picks up her feet stands for the farrier and loves a good brush I think i do pretty good considering she was starved and beaten half to death when i brought her home and so dehydrated when she peed it was all clumpy now she is filling out pee's good and loves attention oh and negative for coggins had the vet out the 3rd day I had her I am responsible believe it or not just sometimes I am stubborn **** 

Cherokee: Yearling Spotted Saddle horse 
Bay black and white Tobiano


----------



## darkpaloma (Jun 14, 2010)

Eolith said:


> You know, I think it might be neat to have the "bringing up baby" experience, so from that standpoint maybe the first colt would be nice. I love his coloring. Toby also looks like he has some real potential once he gains some weight and muscling... love that blue eye of his!


I like him too and he would look good with my Cherokee she is a bay white and black tobiano lol just depends on how he acts though


----------



## darkpaloma (Jun 14, 2010)

trailhorserider said:


> That all sounds fine except I would never breed for small feet. There is no soundness/structural reason I know of to select for small feet. People breed for small feet because they think they are pretty, but for a big muscled horse like a QH, you really want nice big feet that can support the horse. One of the worst things done to the QH breed (in my personal opinion) is that they are breeding them for small bones and feet. A big horse should have big bones and feet, for soundness reasons.



AMEN TO THAT, i thought that was a little of little feet on a big horse that like a man thats 6'2" have a size 7 foot ****


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

If you are thinking of adopting something, I wouldn't try to select or eliminate just from an ad on the internet. Maybe go to some place like that Hope for Horses place in the ad, and see and meet the horses in person. Get a feel for their personalities and talk to the people about what kind of issues and training each horse has. They may eliminate or pick themselves based on how they relate to you in person and how much baggage or training they have. 

Actually, with all the horses out there needing homes, you would be doing a good deed by taking one off the market and giving it a good home. 

I kind of feel like I did that with my mare, Izzy. She was slated to go to an auction and I bought her off the guy for $500. Who knows where she and her foal would have ended up!


----------



## darkpaloma (Jun 14, 2010)

Solon said:


> I'm curious, how old are you?



umm at the moment that's none of your business not to sound rude of course 

lets just say i am old enough to work in a prison lol and remember when gas was like 1.00 a gallon (in texas)


----------



## darkpaloma (Jun 14, 2010)

trailhorserider said:


> If you are thinking of adopting something, I wouldn't try to select or eliminate just from an ad on the internet. Maybe go to some place like that Hope for Horses place in the ad, and see and meet the horses in person. Get a feel for their personalities and talk to the people about what kind of issues and training each horse has. They may eliminate or pick themselves based on how they relate to you in person and how much baggage or training they have.
> 
> Actually, with all the horses out there needing homes, you would be doing a good deed by taking one off the market and giving it a good home.
> 
> I kind of feel like I did that with my mare, Izzy. She was slated to go to an auction and I bought her off the guy for $500. Who knows where she and her foal would have ended up!



I know but there aren't any of those places around my area, just alot of breeders there is one sale barn but they mainly get cows i dont wanna cow lol seriously though unless i come across one in someones front yard there arent any around here


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

darkpaloma said:


> umm at the moment that's none of your business not to sound rude of course
> 
> lets just say i am old enough to work in a prison lol and remember when gas was like 1.00 a gallon (in texas)


No problem - I had thought you were about 13 or so - wasn't sure how to word the responses.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

darkpaloma said:


> I know but there aren't any of those places around my area, just alot of breeders there is one sale barn but they mainly get cows i dont wanna cow lol seriously though unless i come across one in someones front yard there arent any around here


Yeah, well not really where I am at either. I just thought maybe if you were looking at the ads, maybe the horses were near you. 

It seems like people find a lot of down-on-their-luck horses on Craigslist. And of course at auctions. But auctions are really risky. I have never bought at an auction myself, but I would think you could really end up with someone else's problems if you aren't really lucky. Of course Izzy would have gone there, and she's a good girl. But how do you know you aren't buying a psycho horse? I don't have the confidence to know I am not buying a psycho horse, lol! 

Haunting the sales ads in the newspaper and the local feedstores may be a good way to go. Then you can try the horse out and talk to the owners at length.

Well, I have really enjoyed talking, but it is almost midnight and I better get some sleep. Good night!


----------



## bunnykit (Sep 7, 2010)

For a mare to die in labour, is one of the most painfull and horrible things that could happend to her - and you would have done that to her. 

Breeding her because she is a kind horse, but don't have the body to go through with it and being totaly ok, that isn't only reckless, it is heartless. Almost all horses have that love and kindness, different personalitys yes, but they are all lovely, so that is not reason enough.

Also, from the way you type out your responses, you DO sound like maximum of 16 years old, another reason why people here would not agree on you as a breeder with that mare. If you want people to talk to you and treat you like an adult, then you better behave like one too. Going on and typing out things like 'lamo' 'lol lol lol' 'rofl' and getting upset instead of simply talking or arguing does not make you look very grown up. Page after page you kept ranting, ignoring, not taking in facts being presented to you, that makes you ignorant, and not just a little.

I am however glad to see in your last posts that you are considering to adopt, good for your mare, good for you and even better for the adopted horse! I wish you well with your new horse, and hope that they indeed will stay with you for the rest of their lifes.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

darkpaloma said:


> now which horse should I adopt?
> 
> Adoptable Paint/Pinto: Sparky: Petfinder
> 
> ...


I really liked the 3rd one. What a cutie. But for any adoption you decided on do a vet exam to be sure the horse is healthy and ridable, or if it's a rescue get an agreement you can return a horse if something is wrong (and that's part of the contract for the rescues around here, which I think is very honest towards the new owner AND the horse).


----------



## WickedNag (Sep 7, 2010)

darkpaloma said:


> What do you mean? So if the vet comes out checks her rates her and tells me I can breed I still shouldn't because I would have a less than amazing horse for myself? so if she is sane sound and safe I still shouldn't breed what is it about her conformation give me the run down of what makes her horrible and what those things can do to hurt her while she is in foal?
> 
> And also if the foal already has a perminant home with me and will never be sold what is wrong about it oh this is to everyone not just you Im not mad either i am just not seeing the bigger picture, i am not breeding for conformation yes granted I would love a beautiful horse but hey if ugly is what I get and it is as awesome as Paloma otherwise whats so wrong about it.


Well you can only hope and pray for a permanent home. That is not always possible with life's events. My daughter's first horse was suppose to be in his forever home... a car accident that killed my granddaughter and her mommy changed all that. 

Secondly if you are not breeding for confirmation than you should not be breeding. Confirmation, temperament everything comes into play.


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

lorimorgan said:


> and small feet..


This is not a characteristic of the breed; small feet have become the 'flavor of the month' for halter horses. Coupled with a trend towards upright pasterns and posty hocks, it's a wonder any of them stay sound past their 4th year. Many develop navicular at a very early age.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

darkpaloma said:


> This is my mare Paloma she is healthy sane and sound 15.2 hands and 14 years old. I want to know should I breed, I am a trainer in training lol and was wondering what type of stallion to breed her too because of her long back I am only looking to get one foal out of her so this will be my first and last foaling, I have done the needed research on breeding itself such as medical costs Etc, But I just don't know what to breed her too, it will be a Quarter Horse and it wont be registered, however I would like to have something that looks good and doesn't turn out to be a lemon. Paloma is the most level headed horse I have ever had, she is smart willing and I would go as far to say completely trust worth a 3 year old could ride her all day no bad habits and as far as I can tell no hereditary defects other than the long back, please help If I decide to breed her it will be next year around June or July. So let me know show me some pics of good looking sires and I will got from there, I am on the Texas Oklahoma Border and can get sires from either state. Thanks and Have A Good One!



Well you got the reaction I expected and in many ways they are right. This is not a very good example of a mare that would be of breeding quality but you are old enough to make your own decisions so I am going to suggest this.......

I won't suggest a sire specifically but you should be looking at a strong stallion that stamps his look on all foals. Only such a stallion will you likely get a result that would turn out more along the acceptable line. Look at the stallion and their offspring and the mares he was bred to. If you see daddy in every one of them, and if that stallion is acceptable for you that is the one to breed to.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

You need to think of the foal if anything else. You SAY you will never sell it, but never say never. Something could come up.

Hell, I hate to suggest it but what if you become ill or in a coma or something and can no longer care for horses and they have to be sold? You want to ensure the best possible life for your baby. 

Let's say you breed a fugly horse. It goes to the kill buyer, instantly to slaughter. Now, let's say you breed a good quality QH. If it is picked up by a kill buyer, they might just have second thoughts on killing the thing and see potential in selling it for profit. I mean Idk how often that happens, but a chance is a chance.

Good luck, and I think the main lesson learned here is don't suggest breeding something not high quality to a community of people who are looking at whats best for the horse world


----------



## Bakkir (Mar 3, 2010)

Honestly I would keep looking. None of the 3 horses have great conformation. Although I do like the Appy best.

Maybe check out a QH breeder in your area. Now is the time to pick up a really nice young horse if that is what you are looking for. And at a great price too.

This is the yearling I picked up cheap last year in Nov










and a filly I bought a few years ago. Again in Nov though lol.










Beauty turned out to be a great trail horse. Hopefully my new baby will do just as well.

Good luck with your search and have fun.


----------



## Regan7312 (Jul 5, 2010)

Solon said:


> No problem - I had thought you were about 13 or so - wasn't sure how to word the responses.


^^after reading through this whole post i see why you thought that...


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Charis said:


> "I would like to have something that looks good and doesn't turn out to be a lemon."
> 
> If you want to be certain of a horse's conformation or soundness, buy one that's already on the ground. Imo, this mare shouldn't be bred; her conformation is less than ideal and it sounds like you should re-think why you want to breed. Unwanted Registered horses are a dime a dozen right now; Unregistered Unwanted horses stand a better chance of a one-way ticket to a packing plant than finding a good home.


Really well said. I don't have anything else to add to your post. Great one.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Regan7312 said:


> ^^after reading through this whole post i see why you thought that...


I feel bad - I really thought she was a young kid by the way she writes.


----------



## Twigletta (Sep 21, 2010)

Sorry no I def don't think you should breed from this mare. She doesn't have good confo (as others have stated) and from the information you have given us it sounds like she doesn't have a proven competition record or proven performance pedigree either. There is so much indiscriminate breeding going on in the world at the moment you'd be mad to breed from this mare. If you want a youngster, go out and buy one with the required attributes. It will most likely be a cheaper option. There are already too many sub standard horses in the world, please don't make another. The fact that you love your mare is not reason enough to breed from her.


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm sure mothers and fathers across the world appreciate seeing your avatar when their children are browsing a horse forum. :think:

EternalSun


----------



## bunnykit (Sep 7, 2010)

BackInTheSaddleAgain said:


> I'm sure mothers and fathers across the world appreciate seeing your avatar when their children are browsing a horse forum. :think:
> 
> EternalSun


Who are you talking about? xD


----------



## Twigletta (Sep 21, 2010)

It can't be me - I don't have one!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

BackInTheSaddleAgain said:


> I'm sure mothers and fathers across the world appreciate seeing your avatar when their children are browsing a horse forum. :think:
> 
> EternalSun





bunnykit said:


> Who are you talking about? xD


I am curious to know who too!


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

bunnykit said:


> Who are you talking about? xD


It's in her post. She's talking about Eternal Sun.

Meh, I'm sure kids couldn't care less about it, and if their parents are going to throw a snit fit, maybe they shouldn't let their precious little darlings out on the big, bad interwebz.

There's a heck of lot more out there to worry about than some silly avatar.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks SR. I realized that AFTER I posted.

It may not be bad, but IMO it is also something that isn't appropriate.


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

Haha. It's in reference to a joke on a Parelli thread. I see why it isn't appropriate now, but on the thread it was just a running joke.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Why is it inappropriate? Because we adults find it smuttily amusing?

Anyone under 13 shouldn't be allowed out on the internet anyway, without parental lock outs.

The Mods and Admin haven't seen a problem with it, and I imagine they'd be deleting it if they found it offensive.


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

with breeding you never know the foal might not have the exact same confemation as its mum, I am starting breeding and I have alot of naighbours that breed, one of my naighbourghs have a mare with a too long back and a too long neck and big ears, she is fine being riding and have produced three lovely foals the first out growing both preants (her confermation isn't 100% but shes still young and growing) the second one was better not quite perfect and this years foal was gorgous. If the foal will have a loving forever home with you and you have no plans of showing her or selling her the confermation doesn't really matter (I have a filly with too long cannon bones she is happy and healthy). As it is her horse it is completely up to her.


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> Why is it inappropriate? Because we adults find it smuttily amusing?
> 
> Anyone under 13 shouldn't be allowed out on the internet anyway, without parental lock outs.
> 
> The Mods and Admin haven't seen a problem with it, and I imagine they'd be deleting it if they found it offensive.


Out of context, I can understand why someone not knowing where the joke came from would find the avatar a bit inappropriate. Myself? I find it hilarious


----------

